# Stanley @ 14 weeks



## Missgvus (Jun 18, 2011)

He's a proper little boy now!


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Stanley is gorgeous ..... lovely eye colour with the apricot coat.


----------



## dave the dog (Jun 4, 2011)

Oh wow! He is gorgeous! Great name too.

Meg


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

Stanley looks like a real tyke You must be soooo proud


----------



## Missgvus (Jun 18, 2011)

He's not too much of a tyke and when he is you say NO and he sits up with the 'butter wouldn't melt' look.
He makes it very hard to tell him off!!!


----------



## sarahjo (Aug 6, 2010)

Stanley is lovely, I think I need an apricot boy


----------



## EG1 (May 14, 2011)

Ah - lovely! He looks very like Rupert - same hairstyle and colouring.


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

sarahjo said:


> Stanley is lovely, I think I need an apricot boy


:iagree: He is gorgeous


----------



## mariag (Jun 19, 2011)

Awwww Stanley is such a sweetie


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

Stanley is just scrummy!!! Lovely colouring xx


----------



## Happyad (Oct 5, 2010)

So he's an apricot/ gold that's with the liver nose and Hazel eyes. 
Handsome devil. 
It will be great over time to understand the colours better and outcomes. 
My older girl is with dark eyes and black nose. 
Who/ what were Stanleys parents?
A


----------



## lola24 (Aug 14, 2011)

how gorgeous! i love his little choccy nose!


----------



## Missgvus (Jun 18, 2011)

Happyad said:


> So he's an apricot/ gold that's with the liver nose and Hazel eyes.
> Handsome devil.
> It will be great over time to understand the colours better and outcomes.
> My older girl is with dark eyes and black nose.
> ...


He's from Jukee Doodles' Suzie crossed with Fester! All credit to Julia & Stephen for a lovely puppy. As his coat grows it's going apricot at the roots so maybe he's an Apricot Roan???? Not sure if this is a correct colour as I'm no expert!


----------

